# Elemental designs shut down



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Elemental designs closed it's doors aug. 31


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

technically no...but there is a thread already about this. They are still open for business thru sept.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

sad to see ed go.


----------

